# Other interesting crappie spots.



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey
I was wondering what is your other favorite crappie web sight spots for valuable information.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

crappie.com for lots of good info from all over the country


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto to what Misfit said, Crappie.com is a very excellent site for information. There was a new one online for about 3 mos but it has been down now for over a month. I dont think enough people were posting and they decided to take it down since it wasnt getting the results they were hoping for. I am more of a lurker over there but Im starting to see a little more action on the Ohio forum, probally due to that windy fart Misfit posting..hehe

sowbelly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> . I am more of a lurker over there but Im starting to see a little more action on the Ohio forum, probally due to that windy fart Misfit posting..hehe


   
i think roberta is the one keeping the ohio forum afloat


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

I show the ohio forum some love 2. I just use a diffrent name Crappie Wisdom in the spring it will pick up. The main forum has hours and hours of reading there on crappies. If u love crappie this is the site for u.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Crappie.com is the best but, www.thecrappiekiller.com , www.midwestcrappie.com , www.crappieunlimited.com ,and www.crappieusa.com are out there and all have links to others.
Tim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I like crappie.com, don't know what happened to procrappie.com but I hope they get it fixed. Lots of good info there...

Try here too....CrappieStuff.com 

Heck guys, keep the good info coming in the panfish section, and turn OGF into a GREAT crappie info spot! I think it already is, but I'm sort of jaded in my opinions...LOL!!


----------

